# Name of this picture (comic)



## Baziplys (Dec 28, 2018)

Does anybody knows what name of this comic is, from this picture. I don't have any other picture and I can't remember it. Thank you for response


----------



## Aznig (Dec 28, 2018)

I did a bunch of reverse image searching on this and honestly it just lead me to a bunch of meme websites :/ none of which had the source of the comic. Best of luck finding the answer. After searching for an unnecessarily long time on this myself, I’m pretty curious lol


----------

